# Hatchery? Craigslist? Local Breeder? Where should I get my featherbabies?



## starsevol

Hi! I am from Rhode Island and will be keeping chickens for the first time this year. Or ducks.....still not sure! Before I do anything I need to decide ducks or chickens and get all the supplies needed to keep them happy and healthy. 
But....where should I acquire them? I have many online friends from another pet forum who have kept chickens in the past and have highly reccommended a certain hatchery. And I read somewhere that quarantining new chickens is not always neccessary with hatchery stock. Plus they have Black Australorps, and I really like that breed. 

Then there is craigslist, which I can run the gamut between being really good and really awful. 

There is also a breeder less than 10 miles away from me. He raises Rhode Island Reds, Wyandottes and Buckeyes. 

I just want a small 4-6 bird flock, for eggs and pets. 

Where have you gotten your birds from, and where will you go in the future?


----------



## Jim

I have a mix, hatchery, CL, and local breeders. Most what I have decided, trust your source, see conditions, meet the breeder (if not hatchery). Trust your gut, start with chicks or eggs. Chicks will naturally be quarantined, as they will be in the brooder. Just my 2cents.


----------



## starsevol

I was hoping to start with pullets because of limited space to keep chicks indoors, and my town not allowing roos, and I know if one of those chicks is a roo I will have a hard time rehoming him.


----------



## Jim

You can always re/home to the freezer.,,,,

Our first, we did pulleys as well, they all came from the same place, didn't have to quarantine. But, new additions have all been day old chicks, and now starting to incubate.


----------



## starsevol

Jim said:


> You can always re/home to the freezer.,,,,
> 
> Our first, we did pulleys as well, they all came from the same place, didn't have to quarantine. But, new additions have all been day old chicks, and now starting to incubate.


Rehoming to the freezer is not a bad idea.....except that it is against the law in my town and I wouldn't have the heart to do it. I could put a craiglist ad in and have someone else do it.....but I would prefer getting ready to go 100% girly girl layers right off the bat. Then I could get all attached to my pets and not worry about having to kill them! 

I would only want new additions as the older girls ceased egg production, and we are only allowed no more than 12 hens total. 
I plan on making a tractor so the lawn doesn't get completely destroyed.


----------



## Mamachickof14

Got all my girls as chicks from Tractor Supply in my home town. I got all RIR's... I didnt know I could mix them???  They had 3 or 4 different kinds to choose from for only about $3.00 a piece. They were healthy and I never had a problem with them...I buy all my chicken supplies there and if you did have any problems they have alot of knowledge . They usurally get them in March sometime... Jen


----------



## realsis

Hi I suggest you get them from a breeder who's flock is a NPIP flock. That's national poultry improvement plan. This way you know the flock is tested for disease. Also you will get a certificate with a NPIP flock bird and it shows what they are tested for and that the birds are free of those diseases. That's what I did. Although many have had excellent results from hatchery and other places the NPIP flock is just a little extra piece of mind. The birds might cost a bit more but in my opinion it's worth finding a NPIP breeder. That's what I did. But it's all up to you. If you want a liitle extra piece of mind, this is the way to go. Then you know there flock had been inspected, tested, and clean. I want to also say welcome to this site . You will find so many wonderful people here! Which ever you decide to purchase please post lots of pictures of your new babies!  how exciting! When will you be ordering? Nothing better than picking up your new babies! I have two coming today! This means they will arrive early tomorrow morning at the post office! I can't hardly wait! One is a buff 2 1/2 month old silkie, the other is a 31/2 month old black silkie. At home I have two more partridge silkie chicks 5 weeks old! So I have a very small flock of four. All silkies. I will be posting pics when they arrive tomorrow! I wish you the best! You will just fall in love with your babies! It's so much fun! How many are you getting? Have you decided on the breed yet? Well, congratulations on getting your new babies! Keep us posted ok. Best wishes!


----------



## starsevol

realsis said:


> Hi I suggest you get them from a breeder who's flock is a NPIP flock. That's national poultry improvement plan. This way you know the flock is tested for disease. Also you will get a certificate with a NPIP flock bird and it shows what they are tested for and that the birds are free of those diseases. That's what I did. Although many have had excellent results from hatchery and other places the NPIP flock is just a little extra piece of mind. The birds might cost a bit more but in my opinion it's worth finding a NPIP breeder. That's what I did. But it's all up to you. If you want a liitle extra piece of mind, this is the way to go. Then you know there flock had been inspected, tested, and clean. I want to also say welcome to this site . You will find so many wonderful people here! Which ever you decide to purchase please post lots of pictures of your new babies!  how exciting! When will you be ordering? Nothing better than picking up your new babies! I have two coming today! This means they will arrive early tomorrow morning at the post office! I can't hardly wait! One is a buff 2 1/2 month old silkie, the other is a 31/2 month old black silkie. At home I have two more partridge silkie chicks 5 weeks old! So I have a very small flock of four. All silkies. I will be posting pics when they arrive tomorrow! I wish you the best! You will just fall in love with your babies! It's so much fun! How many are you getting? Have you decided on the breed yet? Well, congratulations on getting your new babies! Keep us posted ok. Best wishes!


Hi realsis!! Thank you so much for that great advice! I have nothing against Tractor Supply at all, and will probably be getting most of my feed and pen and coop supplies there. It's just that I am fairly active in another pet community and am a breeder of a different kind of animal and prefer buying my animals from other people who have a passion for that specific creature. And as far as I know, both private breeders and hatcheries have a passion for chickens, does this make sense? 
Do NPIP breeders ship and how do I find one? Looks like Google will be my friend today! 
I don't have the coop yet, or any supplies. I am temporarily out of work but that should change very soon. I still have to go to my town hall and find out the specifics of what I can and cannot do, as a year ago no poultry of any kind was allowed within the town limits. I guess I am still in the research and dreaming stage! I want to get my pullets in May or June, and my husband is thinking more like August or September. I am thinking of getting 4-6, just for eggs (and pets of course!). I really like the black australorps, but might end up with a slightly mixed flock so I can tell who is who.

I LOVE silkies!! Congrats on your tiny little flock. Please post pictures when they come in, they are just the cutest little things!


----------



## Diane

I am in CT, and I see ALOT of ads on craigslist, but mostly are straight run.. I don't think I'd buy my chicks from TSC, I know of alot of people who go there, want pullets and end up with roos..

There is a feed store here in CT, (www.shagbark.com) that is having a "chick" day, you can pick your breeds/sexed for like 5$ a piece, Order form is on website.

Also Meyer/ My Pet Chicken, come NPIP certified. You can make small orders as well. I got mine from them last year, and have beautiful healthy birds.

Definitely check around, there are ALOT of breeders but the majority are going to sell straight run as they don't sex their babies.


----------



## starsevol

Diane said:


> I am in CT, and I see ALOT of ads on craigslist, but mostly are straight run.. I don't think I'd buy my chicks from TSC, I know of alot of people who go there, want pullets and end up with roos..
> 
> There is a feed store here in CT, (www.shagbark.com) that is having a "chick" day, you can pick your breeds/sexed for like 5$ a piece, Order form is on website.
> 
> Also Meyer/ My Pet Chicken, come NPIP certified. You can make small orders as well. I got mine from them last year, and have beautiful healthy birds.
> 
> Definitely check around, there are ALOT of breeders but the majority are going to sell straight run as they don't sex their babies.


Thank you Diane. I will have to check them out! I would love to get girls all ready for coop life right away, chicks are so fragile and scary!
Ok I just checked out the Meyer website. I like the fact that they sell small orders and pullets and are NPIP certified....but I don't like that they trim the beaks on their chicks. 
Something tells me finding the perfect place to order from might take awhile.


----------



## starsevol

I just had a thought...even though I want to get the birds in May, for my birthday, there is a county fair in the area in August. All breeds are shown and the major breeders in New England are there with young birds for sale. Don't birds have to be vaccinated and healthy to compete in the showring? And wouldn't pullets from show birds be really gorgeous? Maybe that is an option.


----------



## realsis

Yes NPIP breeders ship out. I got mine from a NPIP breeder and they shipped. I would google and see where the closet NPIP breeder is to you. I'd recommend my breeder but they only breed silkies. So your best option is searching online. I'm Glad your choosing a NPIP breeder. This way you will have a extra piece of mind. Can't wait to see your babies! Keep us posted on what you do! Mine are in the mail as I type this! Oooh I'm excited! I'll post pics tomorrow! Best wishes to you!


----------



## fuzziebutt

I would suggest just going to your local Tractor Supply or you said there is a breeder within 10 miles, then going and getting just a few. Get them, and learn with them, and just have fun with them. When you get really good at it and feel ready, and know the breeds, then order what you want.


----------



## realsis

It can be an option to buy the pullers from the fair show. Yes I believe they do have to be vaccinated to compete. Not positive but pretty sure on that . You will pay a little more for show quality birds but yes they will be lovely! I'm new at chickens myself and I went ahead and bought show quality birds. On average my young 2 to3 month old was 50.00 dollars. Then my shipping charge. My 1 month old chicks we're 20.00 so you will pay more. Also remember just because they come from show stock they won't necessarily become show quality themselves. But you can expect the breed to be more conformity correct than say a cross breed .I just happened to stumble on the show quality birds because I was searching for a NPIP breeder of silkies closest to where I live so my birds didn't have far to travel. This breeder was the one I found that fit that criteria. I doubt I'll ever show. I just wanted a good healthy conformity correct bird that I could love. I'm really happy with the breeder. They do special things like a hen guarantee. If the bird turns out male, they replace him free. As a matter of fact mine started crowing so they are shipping me another bird. Plus the new bird I bought and I shipped the cockerel back. So look into what the breeders have to offer. Some do DNA sex testing. I had my young ones DNA tested for a very reasonable fee. Just see what each breeder offers. Find the one your comfortable with. Talk to them, ask questions. That's what I did. I'm sure your birds will be beautiful which ever way you decide to go! Best of luck!


----------



## starsevol

realsis said:


> Yes NPIP breeders ship out. I got mine from a NPIP breeder and they shipped. I would google and see where the closet NPIP breeder is to you. I'd recommend my breeder but they only breed silkies. So your best option is searching online. I'm Glad your choosing a NPIP breeder. This way you will have a extra piece of mind. Can't wait to see your babies! Keep us posted on what you do! Mine are in the mail as I type this! Oooh I'm excited! I'll post pics tomorrow! Best wishes to you!


I will definately be checking to make sure whomever I get my babies from is an NPIP breeder. If eggs and no roos were not a huge thing for me, I would be a silkie mom too!!! Maybe in the future I might get a silkie hen as a mascot for the feathered crew!



fuzziebutt said:


> I would suggest just going to your local Tractor Supply or you said there is a breeder within 10 miles, then going and getting just a few. Get them, and learn with them, and just have fun with them. When you get really good at it and feel ready, and know the breeds, then order what you want.


I might do something like that, but I am only allowed 12 birds total where I live, and really only want 4-6 at first so I can get younger pullets at a later time after my first crew stops laying. I will be having a ton of fun with whatever I get though, I can promise you that!



realsis said:


> It can be an option to buy the pullers from the fair show. Yes I believe they do have to be vaccinated to compete. Not positive but pretty sure on that . You will pay a little more for show quality birds but yes they will be lovely! I'm new at chickens myself and I went ahead and bought show quality birds. On average my young 2 to3 month old was 50.00 dollars. Then my shipping charge. My 1 month old chicks we're 20.00 so you will pay more. Also remember just because they come from show stock they won't necessarily become show quality themselves. But you can expect the breed to be more conformity correct than say a cross breed .I just happened to stumble on the show quality birds because I was searching for a NPIP breeder of silkies closest to where I live so my birds didn't have far to travel. This breeder was the one I found that fit that criteria. I doubt I'll ever show. I just wanted a good healthy conformity correct bird that I could love. I'm really happy with the breeder. They do special things like a hen guarantee. If the bird turns out male, they replace him free. As a matter of fact mine started crowing so they are shipping me another bird. Plus the new bird I bought and I shipped the cockerel back. So look into what the breeders have to offer. Some do DNA sex testing. I had my young ones DNA tested for a very reasonable fee. Just see what each breeder offers. Find the one your comfortable with. Talk to them, ask questions. That's what I did. I'm sure your birds will be beautiful which ever way you decide to go! Best of luck!


I probably will never show either, but if I go the fair route I can visually see any birds on display, and for sale and see all the available breeds up close and talk one on one to the breeders. And if they show and love their birds, there is a better chance that they are NPIP breeders and take alot of pride in their animals and know alot about their specific breeds. I fell head over heels in love with a little serama hen there last year. That was before the law changed here, or I probably would have found a way to take her home. Plus there would be no shipping charges and spending a little more on specific animals that catch your fancy seems well worth it to me.


----------



## realsis

Yes I agree! That sounds like a good way to go! I stuck with silkies because when I was looking for breeds I saw them and fell head over heels for them! Plus they have great temperaments and make lovely pets! All I can have is four right now. I really wanted a white but they we're out of white so I got two partridge, one black, and one buff. I still have some work to do before they go to the outside run. I need a electric fence, and a water proof roof for my run then it's finished. The electric fence is for predators to keep them out. It's been really fun. I'm still trying to train them to get used of being held. Of course my two new birds will take longer. If you ever do want a silkie let me know and I'll give you the name of the breeder I used. I know they have chicks, 2-3 mouth olds and even hens. Right now they have a partridge hen for sale for 150.00. She is beautiful! They also ship everywhere! Later on if you decide to add a silkie let me know. Chicks are about 20.00, and the 2-3 months old are 50.00. That's her prices as of now. Not including shipping. That's extra. Also the hen guarantee is about 15 dollars but well worth getting!! So you think in may you will be getting your flock? Will you be building a house and run for them? Have you decided anything about that yet? May I suggest building your own coop? I bought mine and had to build another run, shingle the roof of the coop and add another nesting box. I should have just made the coop! I think it's too small and do want to build another in the future but I think it will do for now with the extra room I added to it. But making there coop is best but I didn't know that until after I bought it. Have you planned on any of that yet? Or will you be using a chicken tractor? What's your plans?


----------



## starsevol

realsis said:


> Yes I agree! That sounds like a good way to go! I stuck with silkies because when I was looking for breeds I saw them and fell head over heels for them! Plus they have great temperaments and make lovely pets! All I can have is four right now. I really wanted a white but they we're out of white so I got two partridge, one black, and one buff. I still have some work to do before they go to the outside run. I need a electric fence, and a water proof roof for my run then it's finished. The electric fence is for predators to keep them out. It's been really fun. I'm still trying to train them to get used of being held. Of course my two new birds will take longer. If you ever do want a silkie let me know and I'll give you the name of the breeder I used. I know they have chicks, 2-3 mouth olds and even hens. Right now they have a partridge hen for sale for 150.00. She is beautiful! They also ship everywhere! Later on if you decide to add a silkie let me know. Chicks are about 20.00, and the 2-3 months old are 50.00. That's her prices as of now. Not including shipping. That's extra. Also the hen guarantee is about 15 dollars but well worth getting!! So you think in may you will be getting your flock? Will you be building a house and run for them? Have you decided anything about that yet? May I suggest building your own coop? I bought mine and had to build another run, shingle the roof of the coop and add another nesting box. I should have just made the coop! I think it's too small and do want to build another in the future but I think it will do for now with the extra room I added to it. But making there coop is best but I didn't know that until after I bought it. Have you planned on any of that yet? Or will you be using a chicken tractor? What's your plans?


Oh my goodness, I think I like you! You are almost as excited about this new chicken life as I am!!!
If I wait til the fair, I won't be getting my flock until August. But if the RI Poultry Fanciers have a spring show (they are a tiny very hard to find on the internet organization), then I can at least talk to some people and maybe make a few friends and connections. 
I am pretty untalented when it comes to buidling things, but my husband is fantastic. He offered to build a coop for me, BUT he also says he wants to wait til next year to get them. He had to know that plans would be in motion the second he told me that he read in the newspaper that the poultry ban was lifted!!
I will buy a coop and pen if I have to, but I am hoping he builds me one. Or my friend's son has skills, and maybe I can get him to build me one. I am hoping for a tractor style coop. I am not sure about predator protection yet, I do plan to skirt the pen with mesh so nothing can dig underneath. Not sure how electric fence would work and still be portable. If I want a silkie (providing I don't fall in love with one at the fair), I will definately let you know. They are amazing and wonderful....but one of the reasons I have the old man talked into this thing is the homegrown eggs. We grow most of our own veggies now, and eggs just go along with that. I did tell my husband that I would keep silkies and banties if he thought larger fowl would take up too much space, but I think he has his heart set on eggs. I kind of do too.....but silkies.....ohsosweet!!!!!!

Can you post some pics of your coop for me, as well as your other silkie darlings? Do your girls roost? The one thing I love about silkies is that they take up less space than large birds. Do you think if I had 3 or 4 laying hens, that they would tolerate a silkie or a serama hen living with them (I did fall head over heels for a serama hen at last years fair. Not much to look at for beauty, but so calm and sweeter than pie!!).


----------



## realsis

Here is my run and coop, the coop is framed into there run. And here are pictures of my babies. The chicks are partridge and 5 weeks old, the black is almost 4 months old, the buff is almost 3 months old. Hope you like the pics as much as I like showing them! Ha Ha. Well here they are.


----------



## starsevol

What a great set up!! Your babies are very lucky, they have no idea of the nice life ahead of them!! 
Thank you so much for the wonderful pics!


----------



## realsis

Your welcome! Got some work to do yet on the run but it's close to being finished. Can you believe all my chickens are house chickens right now until I get that run finished! Can't put them out until it's safe from predators and covered so I wait.. of course the babies will stay in longer! Until they are feathered but the black is ready to go. Just need to finish my stuff! Right now I do it little by little because of money. So I figure with there electric fence it will be a couple more months. So far so good inside. I'm happy you liked the pictures! I love to show them! Keep us posted or pm me if you just want to talk.  ok.


----------



## Energyvet

I'm doing the same thing. 9 house chickens. I am crazy! . And I'm keeping them in until I know they can go out safely. Gotta train the Roos, gotta grow up the babies, gotta get the coop ready. Gonna be at least until March. Then, we'll see.


----------



## robopetz

Mines are full time indoor. I once tried to take Pheobie outside and she quickly ran up the stair and in the door as soon as I put her down. Another thing is, I have never had a chicken that was so picky when it comes to food!!! She only eats certain things, and most of them she'll only eat if I hand feed them to her... Omg! Really? Dang spoiled brat.


----------



## realsis

@energyvet, you sound exactly like me! Can't bare to put them out until I'm sure it's safe, covered, electric wired! My oldest is 4 months and fully feathered but she's still inside! I figured by may or June not sure either and it will be hard to do. I keep a great eye on them in the house. But I know eventually it must be done. Just want to make sure it's perfect first! I know I need to buy some siding, plastic, and the electric fence yet. Gotta do it little by little as moneys tight. But I don't mind them inside a bit! Even bought diapers at pampered poultry for one! Guess I'm crazy too! Oh well! I do love my chickens I think I'd be crushed if a preditor got them! I pray that never happens! I'm so in love! I actually get excited every morning to see them! I got the cutest bumper sticker, it says I Love my silkie, and has a picture of a silkie. I also found the cutest shirt, it's a tank top for the summer and it says Got silkies? With a picture of a silkie under it! I'll show you a picture!


----------



## Energyvet

How Funny! Great shirt. Mine are going out in March or April. I'm struggling with 9 chickens in the house. Just tested for mites as my red comet had something that jumped on me. <<itchy>>.

I introduced the new baby silkies to the group. There in with the big kids today. I'll keep them separate again tonight. Another week and ill see how the new Roos do with the group.


----------



## realsis

Very nice! I did the same. My lil ones are in with the big kids too but thank God they are letting the babies eat and drink! So far so good! I watch them like a hawk! Hoping it will be fine. So far it's going well. However my rooster was a much better mother than my pullet. Ha Ha.


----------



## Diane

great coop and such CUTE babies!!!


----------



## kaufranc

Star, where are you from?

Realsis, love the shirt! I would like the Silkie breeders info if you don't mind. I have 4 Silkies and would like to add a hen or 2 in the spring maybe.









These are my 2 girls!


----------



## realsis

Hi I get mine from Amber Waves, they are a NPIP flock. There is no minimum order. Debbie and Jim are there names. They are wonderful folks. They ship so nicely with a heat pack, some straw, fresh fruit for the trip and a really nice shipping box! I know they are in the process of hatching now. However they have one partridge hen up for sale and some blues I believe 2to3 months old. She said the chicks will be up for sale in a month because she won't ship chicks under a month old. The chicks came with a NPIP certificate that tells what they we're tested for and that they are clean. My older birds did not come with this however they also are of course tested and clean. Maybe she forgot? Any way you can check out there web site. And shopping cart. The web site is just Amber waves silkies. But there actual store is Amber waves my big commerce. Com. Like I said earlier they are in there process of hatching so selection is limited now however you can call and I'm certain they will have more very soon. They sell white, splash, black, blue, partridge, and buff. I got two partridge, 1black, and 1buff. I wanted a white but they sell out fast. I'm certain you can reserve what you like or want ahead of time. Let me know what happens. Here is their phone number. Jim usually answers 951-233-4231, or 951 736-1076. I've had better luck with the first number. Right now they have a sale for valentines day it's 10%off chicks 2to3 months old. Expires Feb 14. They also have black copper French maran chicks right now too! Hope this is helpful to you! If you have any questions at all please ask. With the silkies they offer DNA sexing also it's only around 20 dollars to do. I had two of my chicks DNA sexed. The others I got hen guarantees. Meaning if they turn up cockerels,they are replaced for free. Not including shipping. I already did this with one and they are very nice and I sent back the cockerel. So they could find him a good home. Let Me know if there is more you would like to know. Here is a picture of one of my birds from there. Best wishes


----------



## realsis

Here is another pic


----------



## robopetz

Your buff is really light looking in here.


----------



## realsis

Yes she is a little light it might be my cell phone camera too, in person she is not that light. However she's a little lighter than I'd like. She is two months old now perhaps she will change a bit. But if not that's ok too, I'm not showing her so she's just my pet. She is really sweet with a wonderful disposition! That matters more to me than perfection.


----------



## robopetz

I think the lighter is nice looking. That's just me. My Pheobie is like a normal buff, well not really cuz she has plack spot on her tail and I think on her crown. She's not full grown yet so hard to tell.


----------



## realsis

Thank you much! Yes it's so hard to really know till they have fully feathered what they will finally end up looking like. You have a buff too? That's Great! Pictures please I just can't get enough silkie pictures! My two babies are partridge and then I have the black. I wonder what the partridges will end up looking like? It's so fun watching them grow! How old is your buff? Please show me a pic


----------



## robopetz

I think I showed you my Pheobie before? Here she is.. You'll see the black spots I'm talking of too.


----------



## realsis

Oh yes! I remember her now! I fell in love with her! She's the reason I got a buff! I just love her cute little face!


----------



## realsis

How old is she?


----------



## robopetz

Thank you! She just made 5 mos. I'm waiting patiently for her first egg. Lol


----------



## realsis

Oohs that's wonderful! Here is a better picture of my Milly my black one, she is 4 months. She's having a bad hair day! Ha ha!


----------



## realsis

Do you have a pic of pheobie when she was around 3 months? Buffy is about 3 months, I'm praying Buffy is a she!! I'd like to see the three month old photos of pheobie if I could. With what you saw, does Buffy look like a female to you? I had to rehome my last one cause it was a cockerel but his head was different than buffys. Hers is more round he looked like Elvis with really swept back hair. Here's Buffy again. What do you think?


----------



## robopetz

Milly's head poof is beautiful! I like it. As for your buff from that angle it looked just like Pheobie did. I think this pic is around that age. Don't mind her messy mini indoor coop with her 3 bff's the button quails Chippers, Hobbes, and L.E.


----------



## starsevol

kaufranc said:


> Star, where are you from?
> 
> Realsis, love the shirt! I would like the Silkie breeders info if you don't mind. I have 4 Silkies and would like to add a hen or 2 in the spring maybe.
> 
> View attachment 4526
> 
> 
> These are my 2 girls!





robopetz said:


> I think I showed you my Pheobie before? Here she is.. You'll see the black spots I'm talking of too.


Hi!! I am from RI kaufranc. We had a storm here, kind of a bad one, so I hadn't been here in a few days. 
My friend Nanci posted a pic of a silkie on my facebook, and my sister said they look alot like a Dr Seuss creation! They kind of do, don't they?

What are the chances that a couple of larger laying hens would get along with a silkie girl? Would the silkie stand a chance?


----------



## Energyvet

I have RIR cross with Polish and Silkies and all get along fine.


----------



## realsis

Hi thank you so much! Yes they do have very similar heads! Thank you for sharing that with me. Pheobie sure is beautiful! You know, my buff has a bit of dark feathers on her butt too! I'm so fond of my buff I'd hate for her to turn out to be a rooster! I'd have to rehome her then it would break my heart!


----------



## Energyvet

Recent photo of the group without the new Roos.


----------



## starsevol

Energyvet said:


> I have RIR cross with Polish and Silkies and all get along fine.





realsis said:


> Hi thank you so much! Yes they do have very similar heads! Thank you for sharing that with me. Pheobie sure is beautiful! You know, my buff has a bit of dark feathers on her butt too! I'm so fond of my buff I'd hate for her to turn out to be a rooster! I'd have to rehome her then it would break my heart!


I hope Buffy is a girl too! I love the pictures you post of her and would hate it if you had to give her up.

Thank you energyvet.....although we want lots and lots of nice big eggs....a silkie girl or 2 as a pet would really hit the spot with me. They are just the sweetest little peeps!!!!


----------



## realsis

Thank you. Buffy rides on my arm, sleeps on my stomach, she is so special to me. She loves being brushed! If she turns up male I'll be crushed!


----------

